# Whats best to cure injured fins/scales?



## SpeedFreak

I've heard of several products that help heal damaged fish due to aggression. I was wondering what everyone uses. Is there something that I could treat my whole tank with to keep my fish healthy. Its a 75G. Or do I just need to catch the injured fish and treat in a hospital tank. None of my fish are seriously hurt just some of them have a few nips here and there out of their fins from just being Cichlid's. They seem to be getting better on their own... I guess I'm just looking for something to help them along. Does such a thing exist?


----------



## bulldogg7

Besides the usual don't overstock and use compatible fish  
Stresscoat maybe? It helps the slime coat I think and lets them heal faster. Melafix added on occasion doesn't seem to hurt, speeds healing of wounds and fights infection also. I'd also like to hear an answer for this.


----------



## SpeedFreak

bulldogg7 said:


> Besides the usual don't overstock and use compatible fish
> Stresscoat maybe? It helps the slime coat I think and lets them heal faster. Melafix added on occasion doesn't seem to hurt, speeds healing of wounds and fights infection also. I'd also like to hear an answer for this.


yeah that Melafix. I think I've heard of that before and heard good things. I figured I'd get someone who knows to answer before I start buying up ebay...lol


----------



## Sick-Lid-4-Life

Melafix is the answer


----------



## SpeedFreak

Sick-Lid-4-Life said:


> Melafix is the answer


can you just treat the tank once a month as an extra precaution? or is it more of a hospital tank product


----------



## Sick-Lid-4-Life

No, don't use it like that. You can threat the whole tank if a fish has an injured fin or something but after the treatment time a water change is required. It shouldn't be kept in the tank.


----------



## SpeedFreak

Sick-Lid-4-Life said:


> No, don't use it like that. You can threat the whole tank if a fish has an injured fin or something but after the treatment time a water change is required. It shouldn't be kept in the tank.


ok well would you recommend it? So far they don't have anything huge but their not breedingyet either. just a nip here and there. they should heal fine on their own right??????? :-?


----------



## Sick-Lid-4-Life

Yeah, with regular water changes will help them heal. If it's just a little nip here and there I wouldn't add melafix. For larger bites it's great. It speeds up the healing and growth of the fins.


----------



## SpeedFreak

ok well thanks for the info. If i can find some and its not to much i'll buy it just to have it on standby


----------



## RyanR

For minor nips and rips in the fins between fin rays, time cures all! I've seen some ouches on one of our severums heal overnight. Good water quality, and slime coat promoting stuff helps.

If the poor fish is getting bashed up faster than it can heal, it's time to reconsider the stocking.

-Ryan


----------



## prebans

Yeah, if it continues to get worse then there may be a stocking issue.


----------



## SpeedFreak

there fine now just more of a precaution on my part... preventative maitenance if you will 



prebans said:


> Yeah, if it continues to get worse then there may be a stocking issue.


----------

